# WD Caviar Black is LOUD! Help me reduce vibs.



## Wheezo

Could wrap some rubber bands around the drive to maybe help the vibration.


----------



## Siegfried262

I've read good things about these.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8923/hdc-65/Noiseblocker_NB_X-Swing_HDD_Adapter_Noise_Reducer.html?tl=g7c113
If you don't mind using up a 5.25 bay.

Otherwise you could always put it on some foam at the bottom of the cages (if they're free) or try suspending the hard drive.
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article8-page2.html


----------



## elektrohora

You could hang it with rubber bands in a 5.25in bay as mentioned and also put foam cubes on either side to dampen the noise even further


----------



## bnmbnm

i did the method with the rubbers and its very efficient, most of the HDD noise and vibrations are gone.

i recommend this very much check how it looks:


----------



## seesee

honestly speaking there is nothing you can do about WD black actuator seek sound...it has nothing to do with the hard disk vibration..

I sold mine away and got an SSD instead.


----------



## Zap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee;14653370*
> honestly speaking there is nothing you can do about WD black actuator seek sound...it has nothing to do with the hard disk vibration..
> 
> I sold mine away and got an SSD instead.


Actually, the suspension method will mute the sound quite nicely even if it won't get rid of it altogether.

Another option besides SSD is to sell off the Black and get a Samsung F3.

Seriously though, VelociRaptors are even quieter than WD Caviar Black.


----------



## ShadowEW

Never had a WD internal drive, and most my Externals died fairly quickly.. So, this is a strengthening arguement for me to not ever go back xD

But nice work on suspending it, I'd have no chance of anything like that with my case :\


----------



## Blazing angel

Mine is pretty loud too, and i am trying to quiet it up.


----------



## FreekyGTi

i know this thread was necro'ed but im having this same issue

just got a 1TB Black last week and the damn thing is VERY loud...loud to the point where i can hear the hdd reading from the front of the house thats a good 30 feet away

im seriously considering RMAing it and going with a F3 instead...not sure if there will be a performance loss but it would have to be quieter than this Black


----------



## Asmodean

I have mine positioned vertically (as in, on it's side), and i have no vibration sounds.


----------

